# Flex Fletch FLP 300's



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*flex fletch*

Hard to beat flex fletch, imo. A lot of free stylers using the 187 shield or maybe a little bigger. You shooting fingers?


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> Hard to beat flex fletch, imo. A lot of free stylers using the 187 shield or maybe a little bigger. You shooting fingers?


No...shooting release. But at the state shoot last year I saw a couple guys shooting the FLP 300 low profile. I never got a chance to talk with them so thought I would ask on here.


----------

